# Thinking of going the adoption route for second pug..



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

My mom agreed that I can get a second pug FINALLY, and then I narrowed it down to getting a male for my second dog. I was leaning more towards going to a breeder for a pug puppy, but I was slightly interested in adopting an older pug too, because he would already be neutered and up to date with vaccines (after first set of vaccines I dont vaccinate after that anymore, since Ruby had an allergic reaction), and there are so many pugs out there that need a loving home.

I have been checking the pugalug pug rescue website pretty often to see if any pugs catch my eye, and there is this 3 year old male that I really like. He isnt up for adoption yet, the rescue has to recheck his blood for a potential hyperthyroidism problem. But, if his bloodwork is clear, he will be up for adoption within a few weeks!

Just want to share his cuteness for everyone to see, I hope he's the one! If it's meant to be it will happen. 

Adrian

and here is more photos of him that the foster parent took, he is SO CUTE!
Matthew Joseph Photography: Professional People, Dog & Pet Photography | Adrian | DSC06321


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He's so cute! He looks just like Ruby!

ETA to add: That's why I like older dogs, adopted. They've gone through all the shots and I don't have to worry about it. If there's some horrible physical problem it's probably already shown up. They are normally housetrained. Etc. etc.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I know right! That's what I thought, hes like the boy version of Ruby. Is it bad to fall in love with a dog where you've only seen a picture? Lol >.< I want him :Cry:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Kat said:


> I know right! That's what I thought, hes like the boy version of Ruby. Is it bad to fall in love with a dog where you've only seen a picture? Lol >.< I want him :Cry:


No it's not! The minute I saw Rebel's photo I knew I had to have him. I totally get it.

And how cute would it be to have to of them that look almost exactly alike?

If I find another dog that looks like Snorkels, I'm getting it, period. So far I haven't even come close.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

He is ARORABLE!!!!

And "Adrian and Ruby"....HOW CUTE!!! 

Good luck!!:hug:
Keep us up dated!!!!:thumb:


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Kat said:


> I know right! That's what I thought, hes like the boy version of Ruby. Is it bad to fall in love with a dog where you've only seen a picture? Lol >.< I want him :Cry:



I fell in love with Dobby in his picture =) It was meant to be!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, i have a boy who turns five tomorrow. he's black, but you could take him for me. 

i've already fixed everything LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if not, then adrian really is adorable and you'd be doing him a favour. no pug should go unadopted or rescued.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> well, i have a boy who turns five tomorrow. he's black, but you could take him for me.
> 
> i've already fixed everything LOL


Has Bubba been misbehaving again?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I would switch the name Adrian though.. my cousins name is Adrian so it would be kind of weird having a dog named that lol. I love the names Todd and Jack, but my sister says to give her some time and she will come up with a "better" one. 

And Re, I would take Bubba in a heart beat and snuggle him to death, his sweet little cartoon face <3 lol


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Kat said:


> I would switch the name Adrian though.. my cousins name is Adrian so it would be kind of weird having a dog named that lol. I love the names Todd and Jack, but my sister says to give her some time and she will come up with a "better" one.
> 
> And Re, I would take Bubba in a heart beat and snuggle him to death, his sweet little cartoon face <3 lol


Haha, my stepdaughter's JRT is named Oscar, he's 11 and she's had him since he was a puppy. My stepkids also have a cousin named Oscar, who is....9 I think. We always joke that Graham's sister named her kid after the dog hahaha. VERY confusing when they come over, and we don't know which Oscar we're talking about. 

In any case, he is VERY cute! Good luck!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The only other living beings I know with my name are dogs. 

It happens regularly at the vet - someone calls their dog and I go huh?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I don't know how I've missed this thread but that Pug is ADORABLE and you must adopt him! Ruby's getting a boyfriend! Yay!! I love that you're getting a rescue of course and there are soooo many Pugs that need good homes. 
When I got my first Chihuahua I had never really wanted one (was much more of a Dachshund person) but was doing rescue and called a rescue friend to ask if she could take a Chi out of my county pound. She started telling me about a 10 yr old Chi they had just pulled out of their county pound and how perfect she was so while we were talking I went to their Petfinder site and took a look. I immediately said, "I want her!" Charlene thought I was kidding but it was love at first sight. I must have pulled her picture up 100 times before the next weekend when I finally got to meet her. She still hadn't been fully vetted yet so I couldn't take her home. She ended up coming home with me on my anniversary so that was my gift from hubby. I had that sweet angel for 7 more years and she really was a perfect little dog.
So excited for you and we can't wait for tons of pictures!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I look at his pictures like 10 times a day, I really hope I get him. The rescue only contacts back the people whos applications have been approved and then home visits are scheduled. A few people have already sent in inquiries to the rescue about him, so Im hopeful the rescue will see he'd be best off with me  lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Has Bubba been misbehaving again?


do bears sh** in the woods?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Thanks everyone! I look at his pictures like 10 times a day, I really hope I get him. The rescue only contacts back the people whos applications have been approved and then home visits are scheduled. A few people have already sent in inquiries to the rescue about him, so Im hopeful the rescue will see he'd be best off with me  lol


i think adrian is a great name.....it's all rocky crying out aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa---dreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee----innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

magicre said:


> i think adrian is a great name.....it's all rocky crying out aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa---dreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee----innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol  Who knows, maybe I might end up keeping it. Hopefully my cousin wouldnt think I named my new dog after him :tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Lol  Who knows, maybe I might end up keeping it. Hopefully my cousin wouldnt think I named my new dog after him :tongue:


your cousin should feel honoured.

and i'll have bubba's bags packed. when will you be here LOL


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> The only other living beings I know with my name are dogs.
> 
> It happens regularly at the vet - someone calls their dog and I go huh?


I have a cousin named "Nikki". Or have I been pronouncing YOUR name wrong too???

Kat, I think he's adorable. If he goes up for adoption I think you should adopt him. He looks like a happy, active, little guy.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

He is so handsome!

THANK YOU FOR ADOPTING!


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

he is the cutest pug on there so I hope you get chosen over the other applicants! i think it's great you are adopting a pug and will feed raw because most people wouldn't and they have so many yeast issues it really is the best diet for them. He'll be healthier with you! hope the rescue thinks that too.....


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats what I am hoping for as well! Because they do want to pugs to be fed either a high quality grain free kibble or raw.. so I hope they will see how much effort I put into taking care of Ruby. I couldnt resist, I had to email the rescue to ask if they knew how long it would be until he was up for adoption. They said in a couple of weeks, so by next month, if Im chosen, I will have him  In my heart he is already mine, I was watching tv yesterday and someone quoted that rocky movie or whatever with the "ADRIANNNN!" I havent seen it so I have no clue, but Magicre posted it too, so Im taking it as a sign lol.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

why does it take so long?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, hes not up for adoption yet, someone from the rescue emailed me back and said he should be available in a couple weeks, and then they leave the adoption application open for 1 week, and filter through, then contact the top people. This rescue is different, it isnt an animal shelter. Its literally just volunteers and foster parents doing it out of their own homes. So his foster family will be filtering through the applicants to see who sounds best suited. Then after that they contact you and set up a home visit and you go from there. So yeah, its a pretty long process lol.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ask for an email addy and i bet we will all write emails testifying that you are the best one for the job.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Hmmm that's a really good idea! When he goes up for adoption, I will see if it will help my case lol.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

He is soooooo cute!!! I hope that everything works out and you can adopt him.


----------

